# Circle D Norwich



## aymes (Feb 23, 2011)

Calling all 18-30s in Norwich.....Circle D Norwich have a meet this Saturday afternoon. I think we're going to be quite a small (but perfectly formed of course) group, message me for location details!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 26, 2011)

Damn - Missed it!  maybe next time!


----------



## Steff (Feb 26, 2011)

Hope you all had a good afternoon and the weather was good for you.


----------

